# Tubungan, Iloilo.



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,
I havent posted before, but I have read all the posts on here, and have gained a lot of usefull information. I was wondering if anyone would have any experience of living in or near Tubungan, Iloilo. It seems pretty remote to me, and I am also concerned about security. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My Asawa grew up in some different areas in and around Iloilo and is familiar with the roads and such between Iloilo and Culasi so I asked her about this. She says that it is very remote off the main road and very poor as to transportation in and out. She says there is very poor security as it is very remote in the forest area and there are bad people around. 

Fred


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for that Fred, well It sounds like its even worse than I imagined. My girlfriend is from Tubungan, and she has an expectation that we will live there when we retire. Mind you, from some of the horror stories that I have read on here about living close to your Asawa's family, I really dont know what to do. Getting married there is one thing, and I am fully prepared for that, as I feel it would be arrogent and disrespectful, to expect all her family to travel to a destination nearer to my own family, but I think on the outskirts of a city would be a good choice for setting up house. Maybe Iloilo city would be a good choice.........Any thoughts?


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Vinchenzo64 said:


> Thanks for that Fred, well It sounds like its even worse than I imagined. My girlfriend is from Tubungan, and she has an expectation that we will live there when we retire. Mind you, from some of the horror stories that I have read on here about living close to your Asawa's family, I really dont know what to do. Getting married there is one thing, and I am fully prepared for that, as I feel it would be arrogent and disrespectful, to expect all her family to travel to a destination nearer to my own family, but I think on the outskirts of a city would be a good choice for setting up house. Maybe Iloilo city would be a good choice.........Any thoughts?


Vinchen,

It is sensible if you do the travelling to your extended family rather than the other way around ( unless, they have the means to travel to you and you don't mind). You probably realise that Filipinos time expectation of visiting hours differe's to what others cultures expectation. Many times, I made it clear that I need to be free at certain times when my Filipino friends visiting me but it just falls on deaf ears. There are some that do understand that we have to appreciate other people time and I do. In my opinion, living too close to your extended family is not a good idea


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah C_UK,
I'm starting to get the message loud and clear that its better to stay out of reach of the in-laws. Maybe Iloilo will not be far enough away. Its also going to be tricky to explain this to my girlfriend.
Manila is starting to look good....................


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Vinchenzo64 said:


> Yeah C_UK,
> I'm starting to get the message loud and clear that its better to stay out of reach of the in-laws. Maybe Iloilo will not be far enough away. Its also going to be tricky to explain this to my girlfriend.
> Manila is starting to look good....................


Vincent,

I'm sure she would understand  besides she needs to get used to having someone else in her life apart from her family. Not of course, you want 
visitors all hours


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

If you want to stay in the Iloilo vicinity, Jaro and Mindanarrio(might not be spelled right) areas seemed to be a good place to be. In fact she has a house that she rents out in Mindanarrio. It is just a couple blocks from the Church and town center. I found that the entire Iloilo are seemed a good place to be and felt secure there with very few restrictions. If we should go back to the Phils, this area will be one of my prime targets. With the transportation situation from Tubungan, it could work out well for you as it is hard for people to travel out and in there. Then again that could be reason to have more extended visits. Would be a hard call to make. 

Fred


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually, that may be the problem, she has been working and living in Taiwan, for 10 years and does'nt get to see her family much at all, but I would be quite happy if I never saw them......lol.......and I have'nt even met them yet............


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> If you want to stay in the Iloilo vicinity, Jaro and Mindanarrio(might not be spelled right) areas seemed to be a good place to be. In fact she has a house that she rents out in Mindanarrio. It is just a couple blocks from the Church and town center. I found that the entire Iloilo are seemed a good place to be and felt secure there with very few restrictions. If we should go back to the Phils, this area will be one of my prime targets. With the transportation situation from Tubungan, it could work out well for you as it is hard for people to travel out and in there. Then again that could be reason to have more extended visits. Would be a hard call to make.
> 
> Fred


It is a hard call..........hmmmmmm.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Vinchenzo64 said:


> Actually, that may be the problem, she has been working and living in Taiwan, for 10 years and does'nt get to see her family much at all, but I would be quite happy if I never saw them......lol.......and I have'nt even met them yet............


Before I met my wife I did have 2 or 3 girlfriends (not all at the same time!). I got along great with all of their family and enjoyed visiting them. I do not get along as well with my wife family! Nothing really bad has happen but it is not the same as with my exGF. Saying you would be happy if you never met them is sort of negative. You must meet them! A long time expat told me long ago to choose the woman by her family. They will be part of your life and will affect your relationship with your spouse. I do agree, Even if they are great distance from them is important. If they end up being as*es I would rethink marriage. One exGF had the cutest 4 year old daughter. We had a great relationship but my GF would always use her mother and not take care of her child. It was very bad! Her mother and grandmother warned me of getting involved with her! That was good advise!


----------



## blaze_pontaine (Dec 30, 2012)

Its best to stay 30-90 minutes away from her family. Any closer and they will come over all the time, any further and they will want to stay the night when they come over. 

Tubungan is quite provincial, not sure if any foreigners live there. Check out Guimbal and tigbauan, there's a little more civilization there and both towns will give you a 30 minute buffer from her family. 

I've lived deep in the province and it is fine for a couple weeks and then boredom sets in. Little things like having conversations with foreigners are the kind of things I didn't realize were important to me. I'm not especially social but just being able to sit around and drink at a table of Aussies, Brits, Americans, etc is an option I like to have. 

Tubungan is completely safe, anybody who talks about NPA or crime are clueless.


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> Before I met my wife I did have 2 or 3 girlfriends (not all at the same time!). I got along great with all of their family and enjoyed visiting them. I do not get along as well with my wife family! Nothing really bad has happen but it is not the same as with my exGF. Saying you would be happy if you never met them is sort of negative. You must meet them! A long time expat told me long ago to choose the woman by her family. They will be part of your life and will affect your relationship with your spouse. I do agree, Even if they are great distance from them is important. If they end up being as*es I would rethink marriage. One exGF had the cutest 4 year old daughter. We had a great relationship but my GF would always use her mother and not take care of her child. It was very bad! Her mother and grandmother warned me of getting involved with her! That was good advise!


Thanks Phil,
Seriously, I am looking forward to meeting her family, and most of them work overseas, so Who knows when I will get to see them. I might be making a mountain out of a molehill, but I think with any in-laws (not just Philipinos) Its probably best to stay a safe distance away, then when you do get a visit, youre actually happy to see them..........


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

blaze_pontaine said:


> Its best to stay 30-90 minutes away from her family. Any closer and they will come over all the time, any further and they will want to stay the night when they come over.
> 
> Tubungan is quite provincial, not sure if any foreigners live there. Check out Guimbal and tigbauan, there's a little more civilization there and both towns will give you a 30 minute buffer from her family.
> 
> ...


Hi Blaze,
just had a look on Google maps at the places you mentioned, and I agree, they could be a good option. I like that they are near the sea and more populated. I hear what youre saying about having a chat in English over a beer. I know I would miss that too. As for the crime, I am keeping an open mind on that. I figure there's crime everywhere, and its getting like the wild west here in Melbourne, with murders and rapes almost daily now, so how much worse could it be over there? I think common sense should prevail as regards personal safety, and making sure your home is as secure as possible. I am glad to hear you say that its safe there, and thanks for making my decision a little bit easier.............Vince.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Yes, my Lady assures me that Tigbuaun is somewhat less remote and a bit easier as to transportation. This would allow you to be in the same overall area. Her Mother was born and grew up in Tigbuaun.

Fred


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

blaze_pontaine said:


> Its best to stay 30-90 minutes away from her family. Any closer and they will come over all the time, any further and they will want to stay the night when they come over.
> 
> Tubungan is quite provincial, not sure if any foreigners live there. Check out Guimbal and tigbauan, there's a little more civilization there and both towns will give you a 30 minute buffer from her family.
> 
> ...


My in-laws live 2 hours away and they visit maybe twice a year and they do spend usually one night. 30 minutes is too near! That could end up being daily visits! My yaya is 30 minutes away and she comes daily.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

One major concern living in the province is medical. The best hospitals are in Manila. I would never live in Manila best a few hours away! I have friends living in the province some loved it and some hated it. Those that hated needed lots of western friends. Some of us are more comfortable with the Philippine culture and life and others have a hard time. I enjoy my visit to the province, it was a retreat from the “bola bola” (games) of the big city. I never experience beggars there. One week is as long as I would stay since so primitive. The place you chose depends on your personality and needs.


----------



## robbo462003 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello do you mean Tigbauan Iloilo?? which is approx 30 minutes drive from Iloilo proper.If so you might like to read Bob & Carol Hammerslag web page "My Philippine Life".I have been to Iloilo a few times and tink it would be great for me to retire to, was there last December for the month and stayed in Smallville district


----------



## robbo462003 (Jan 26, 2013)

Seems I am getting confused Tugbungan is not to be confused with Tigbauan as I thought a I just realised having looked at Wikipedia


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> One major concern living in the province is medical. The best hospitals are in Manila. I would never live in Manila best a few hours away! I have friends living in the province some loved it and some hated it. Those that hated needed lots of western friends. Some of us are more comfortable with the Philippine culture and life and others have a hard time. I enjoy my visit to the province, it was a retreat from the “bola bola” (games) of the big city. I never experience beggars there. One week is as long as I would stay since so primitive. The place you chose depends on your personality and needs.


Well, I do like peace and quiet, and I'm quite happy to live in the countryside. Occasional trips to the nearest city would probably be enough action for me. I have been looking at Iloilo City on you tube, and I like the look of it. Maybe living on the outskirts of there would be another option.


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Yes, my Lady assures me that Tigbuaun is somewhat less remote and a bit easier as to transportation. This would allow you to be in the same overall area. Her Mother was born and grew up in Tigbuaun.
> 
> Fred


Thanks Fred,
I will do some reserch on Tigbuaun, it sounds promising.


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

robbo462003 said:


> Seems I am getting confused Tugbungan is not to be confused with Tigbauan as I thought a I just realised having looked at Wikipedia


Hi Rob,
Yeah, I just checked Google maps, and Tigbauan is only about 15 kilometres away from Tubungan. Much too close!...........lol.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I kind of skimmed through replies made to your original post. One thing I didn't see covered is from the medical stand point. No matter how good your heath may be now, unfortunately, it will eventually change. Due to that or if a serious injury were to occur, "adequate, trustworthy" medical care is a must. Most places like you are considering have only a public hospital available. Most are filthy, unsanitary places that only give you a place to die. The majority of doctors at these public hospitals should not be trusted with even the most simple medical issues as they can and often do present even more risk than the hospital itself.
I loved living on a remote island in Masbate province a number of years ago. But now with serious medical issues of my own, I know that there would be no way to stay alive if or when medical help is needed. So that is just one more but important concern that should be taken into consideration when planning a move here.


Gene...


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> I kind of skimmed through replies made to your original post. One thing I didn't see covered is from the medical stand point. No matter how good your heath may be now, unfortunately, it will eventually change. Due to that or if a serious injury were to occur, "adequate, trustworthy" medical care is a must. Most places like you are considering have only a public hospital available. Most are filthy, unsanitary places that only give you a place to die. The majority of doctors at these public hospitals should not be trusted with even the most simple medical issues as they can and often do present even more risk than the hospital itself.
> I loved living on a remote island in Masbate province a number of years ago. But now with serious medical issues of my own, I know that there would be no way to stay alive if or when medical help is needed. So that is just one more but important concern that should be taken into consideration when planning a move here.
> 
> 
> Gene...


Hi Gene,
Phil mentioned this, and its a very valid point. I do have type 2 diabetes, and that could be a problem down the line, as well as having access to medications. I did'nt realize until you pointed it out, that the public hospitals are so bad. You certaintly paint a grim picture, and you have given me something to think about. I'm starting to realize why so many ex-pats live on the edges of Manila. Masbate looks seriously isolated. If you get a chance, could you say a few words on what it was like living there, I'm sure a lot of others would like to hear of your experiences there too.
Thanks Gene.


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

robbo462003 said:


> Hello do you mean Tigbauan Iloilo?? which is approx 30 minutes drive from Iloilo proper.If so you might like to read Bob & Carol Hammerslag web page "My Philippine Life".I have been to Iloilo a few times and tink it would be great for me to retire to, was there last December for the month and stayed in Smallville district


By the way Rob,
Thanks for referring me to "My Philippine Life". Its a great resource, and I have spent many hours trawling through it. It seems to have information on everything about living in the Philippines.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Being near to good hospital is very important. When I had my stroke I spent three days in AU (Angeles University Hospital), it is great hospital. The best hospitals are in Manila: St. Luke and Makati General. Saint Luke is the best and there is where the wealthy goes (it is expensive). Both are about 2 hours from me. What has not been mention is the need of a good doctor. I ask heath professional in the Philippine about the best hospitals and was told the doctor you choice is more important. I have two doctors now: an eye Doctor in Manila and a physician in Angeles. My eye surgeon in the USA released me and insisted on me seeing that doctor in Manila. He is trained in the USA, Stanford University. They know each other because they worked in the same office in the USA. He charge 500p a visit and has all the equipment in his office my US doctor has! I trust my Philippine eye doctor more than my American doctor! The first physician I saw was a very popular doctor that all the westerners go to. His office is impressive on Philippine standard and has a staff of about 4. He is expensive compared to other Philippine doctor, 650 pesos for a visit (still cheap compared to the USA). Although he is highly rated by westerners I was unsatisfied! He never asks for lab work and most of his cases were westerns that caught STD from bargirls. I think he is great for that only! My present Doctor has two offices: one office she charges 350 pesos and the other 250 pesos depending on the office (lower price for the poor?). The office with the 250 pesos charge is near me so I go there. Her office is very crude and only a clerk. She is very professional and depends and insists on lab work. My wife was being treated by a dermatologist for a while. I was surprised at her beautiful and very well equip office. I felt like I was back in the USA. Even with that, both my wife and I were very unhappy with her! She told my wife she was single and alone and looking for someone but the clerk told my wife she was married. She flirts with all the western clients (including me!), and always trying to get you to spend money.
How do you choice a good doctor in the Philippine? I which I knew! I do have a very slight insight since I worked my way thru college at a hospital in the USA. A friend of mine moved to the Philippines 2 years ago. He said he found a great doctor that “asked all the right question”. I was about to ask him what medical school he went since he know what is the right question is for his situation. I decided not to be coy and asked did he ask for lab work? He said never. 
One thing I learn is do not chose a doctor based on the quality of the office or popularity or price. It seems all the doctors in the Philippine spend more time with their patients and are willing to explain things. Do not be impressed with this! My physician is professional. She is very careful not to criticize any other medical offices. First time I had lab work done she ask me not to use that lab again. She claimed that labs were checked for accuracy and the one I went to was not checked a lot. I think there was more to it from her reaction! One other thing: be prepared for emergency with an emergency fund!


----------



## Vinchenzo64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> Being near to good hospital is very important. When I had my stroke I spent three days in AU (Angeles University Hospital), it is great hospital. The best hospitals are in Manila: St. Luke and Makati General. Saint Luke is the best and there is where the wealthy goes (it is expensive). Both are about 2 hours from me. What has not been mention is the need of a good doctor. I ask heath professional in the Philippine about the best hospitals and was told the doctor you choice is more important. I have two doctors now: an eye Doctor in Manila and a physician in Angeles. My eye surgeon in the USA released me and insisted on me seeing that doctor in Manila. He is trained in the USA, Stanford University. They know each other because they worked in the same office in the USA. He charge 500p a visit and has all the equipment in his office my US doctor has! I trust my Philippine eye doctor more than my American doctor! The first physician I saw was a very popular doctor that all the westerners go to. His office is impressive on Philippine standard and has a staff of about 4. He is expensive compared to other Philippine doctor, 650 pesos for a visit (still cheap compared to the USA). Although he is highly rated by westerners I was unsatisfied! He never asks for lab work and most of his cases were westerns that caught STD from bargirls. I think he is great for that only! My present Doctor has two offices: one office she charges 350 pesos and the other 250 pesos depending on the office (lower price for the poor?). The office with the 250 pesos charge is near me so I go there. Her office is very crude and only a clerk. She is very professional and depends and insists on lab work. My wife was being treated by a dermatologist for a while. I was surprised at her beautiful and very well equip office. I felt like I was back in the USA. Even with that, both my wife and I were very unhappy with her! She told my wife she was single and alone and looking for someone but the clerk told my wife she was married. She flirts with all the western clients (including me!), and always trying to get you to spend money.
> How do you choice a good doctor in the Philippine? I which I knew! I do have a very slight insight since I worked my way thru college at a hospital in the USA. A friend of mine moved to the Philippines 2 years ago. He said he found a great doctor that “asked all the right question”. I was about to ask him what medical school he went since he know what is the right question is for his situation. I decided not to be coy and asked did he ask for lab work? He said never.
> One thing I learn is do not chose a doctor based on the quality of the office or popularity or price. It seems all the doctors in the Philippine spend more time with their patients and are willing to explain things. Do not be impressed with this! My physician is professional. She is very careful not to criticize any other medical offices. First time I had lab work done she ask me not to use that lab again. She claimed that labs were checked for accuracy and the one I went to was not checked a lot. I think there was more to it from her reaction! One other thing: be prepared for emergency with an emergency fund!


Thanks for taking the time to pass on all that good information Phil. Sounds like you got lucky with your eye doctor. Well you've given me a lot to ponder over, not least of which is medications. Is it hard to get the drugs that you need? I am Diabetic, and take several different types of tablets for that, and I would go crazy if I could'nt get Nexium. I'm thinking surely all the usual drugs will be available, but at the same time, I have a niggling feeling that maybe they won't be so easy to get. Here in Australia all our meds are heavily subsidised by Medicare, and if I had to pay full price for them, it would be a sizeable chunk of my income every month for the rest of my life. Any info you might have on availability of meds would be welcome. Sorry to hear that you suffered a stroke. How are you doing now? can you get out and about, or are you confined to your home? I hope things are going good for you. Thanks and take care,
Vince.


----------



## robbo462003 (Jan 26, 2013)

Vince on the subject of medications for Diabetes I am also a type 2 diabetic and take Metformin 1000mg twice a day.I had no problem purchasing the same generic tablets in Watsons Pharmacey in the SM mall in Iloilo last year.On the subject of phil hospitals Ive only had cause to visit one the Doctors Hospital in Iloilo.I was diagnosed with food poisoning caused by too much cooking oil.I spent a day in the A &E while they did lots of tests and kept me on saline drip for the day.I was pleased with the standard of care I received which cost me £80 including the saline.The event did make me more appreciative of the NHS here in the UK where all is free for people over 60.Like everyone else here we pay National Insurance tax on earnings up to age 60 then that stops.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Medications*



Vinchenzo64 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to pass on all that good information Phil. Sounds like you got lucky with your eye doctor. Well you've given me a lot to ponder over, not least of which is medications. Is it hard to get the drugs that you need? I am Diabetic, and take several different types of tablets for that, and I would go crazy if I could'nt get Nexium. I'm thinking surely all the usual drugs will be available, but at the same time, I have a niggling feeling that maybe they won't be so easy to get. Here in Australia all our meds are heavily subsidised by Medicare, and if I had to pay full price for them, it would be a sizeable chunk of my income every month for the rest of my life. Any info you might have on availability of meds would be welcome. Sorry to hear that you suffered a stroke. How are you doing now? can you get out and about, or are you confined to your home? I hope things are going good for you. Thanks and take care,
> Vince.


Hi Vince,

Nexium is available here and I know *EXACTLY* what you mean about needing it. I also use it every day. Good news is two fold on that one. One, here, there are generics available for it that cost almost nothing at all. Second, Nexium as well as most other meds are available over-the-counter and no Rx from a doctor is needed. Most every medication that is available at home is also available here. Some are just under a different name; but they are here. 
With health issues ( I speak from experience) it's important to live close to GOOD medical care as found in Manila, Cebu, Angeles City, and Baguio as well as Subic Bay. 
Others here will also have loads of info for you. If something is not touched upon, just ask. We are not the smarted folks in the world, but many of us have been here a long time and had to learn many new things---some of us the hard way-Hahaha.



Best Regards

Gene

Im gonna CLOSE this thread for a few minutes and turn it back to the original of Iloilo and that area. So please-:focus: everyone and just start a new thread if the subject of health care etc needs more discussion. Thanks


----------

